# Brentwood Police station August 2019



## khurbanx (Aug 5, 2019)

The explore :

This was the last explore of the day and to be honest, did not think we get into this one - I know about this place since 2017 and turned up going a number of times, We only spent about 40 mins in this location and only explored about 70% of it due to being stripped and running out of time




History: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-35039778



Fifteen police stations are to close to the public in Essex as part of £63m of spending cuts, a police and crime commissioner has said.
Nine stations are to shut down with front counter service shutting in six others and staff cut from 98 to 36.
Police and Crime Commissioner Nick Alston said many buildings were no longer fit for purpose
"Police officers, not buildings, fight crime," Chief Constable Stephen Kavanagh said.


Outside


Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr




Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr




Brentwood police station by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## urbexdevil (Aug 10, 2019)

Cant believe how trashed this place is already.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 12, 2019)

I thought about doing this a few weeks back but didnt think it would be worth it, such a shame!


----------

